# Single top plate splice connector



## Coder (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys (and gals) I have a builder wanting to employ advanced framing techniques on a small two story duplex. He is wanting to use a staggered 2x4 @ 12" oc stud wall (one stud flush with inside wall the next flush with the outside wall so on and so on) on both the first and second story. He also wants to use a single top plate with an lvl band/rim joist at both levels. It will be in-line framing of stud to floor joist at 24" oc so only 1/2 the wall studs will be bearing the floor joists and the same for the trusses. The problem is the required galvanized steel top plate splice will be right under a floor joist at the studs were they line up if he breaks the top plate over a stud.   Were are now debating whether or not he needs to use the required galvi steel top plate splice or if he can have the single top plate splice break between studs somewhere and scab a piece of  2x under it and nail it to the top plate to and between two studs to make the connection secure. I have not ran into this type of situation yet and do not know how to proceed. My initial thought is "the code says to use a steel plate so use a steel plate". Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Coder (Sep 13, 2012)

Guess I can't edit a post so here is a link to a detail of the splice options (3rd one down) I am considering from Building Science.com

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/information-sheet-common-advanced-framing-details/?searchterm=advanced framing


----------



## JBI (Sep 13, 2012)

Without checking the unabridged IBC, the NYS version requires at least the equivalent of the splice plate you described. Can the DPR verify that the proposed method will be at least the equivalent of the specified plate? Remember, the code is about options. Few things are hard and fast rules.


----------



## Coder (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry for the multiple posts. I also believe he will have no choice but to use the steel plate splice at the corners.


----------



## Coder (Sep 13, 2012)

Just noticed that the 2009 IRC section 602.3.2 exception- allows only the steel plate. The 2009 IBC section 2308.9.2.1 exception says " by at least the equivalent of" a steel plate. This is an IRC project so I don't think it matters what the IBC says. Any input?


----------

